# The Black Devil



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

My buddy just bought this car from the shop I work at. It's runnin approx. 320hp to the wheels. It's such a clean car, and it'll kick the rear out in third. With the governor taken out, who knows how fast it'll go. We don't know cause we haven't had enough room

http://www.scimotors.com/m005/m005.html
There's the link, it's a truly crazy car


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

nitrous_burner said:


> With the governor taken out, who knows how fast it'll go.


Looks good!

As far as speed, ~160-170mph, that's what it's gearing is capable of (max RPM's in fifth), and it'll do it!


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, he's thinkin of driving to calgary, so we'll see how it does out there


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats not to love about the R32 GTS-t, an amazing car. Good buying. Get him to take it to a trackday and give it a good fanging. Makes the perfect drift car.


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

rb25det said:


> Whats not to love about the R32 GTS-t, an amazing car. Good buying. Get him to take it to a trackday and give it a good fanging. Makes the perfect drift car.


Haha, yeah. This car will drift under ANY circumstances. When your driving it, you can feel it.....it doesn't want to get traction. It's always trying to break loose


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*NICE*

NICE CAR MEN TAKE CARE


----------

